# Post your setup / Truck



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

2008 GMC Canyon 5 Cyl
22Mpg Highway. Sold my 02 Ford Super Duty, bought this truck and have 0 regrets.
First pic we went to a house this season when grass wasn't growing too much so didn't bring a
trailer. Just went to mow the tiny lawn. Ended up getting bid approval to remove 15CY or leaf.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just starting out....




After a few years...



Hitting the big time...


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's mine.... 99 Silverado 5.3 z71 with a 6x10 trailer. Not the biggest rig or trailer but does the job.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Just starting out....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he`s going to break that Z71!


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

STARBABY said:


> he`s going to break that Z71!


Looks like it's already broke!!!


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

Here's one of mine. 1998 C2500 Cheyenne. 6 1/2' by 10' trailer. 52" Exmark Lazer and Toro 21". See if I got any pics of the other set-up.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

The other set-up. 1999 Dodge Ram 3500. 6' by 10' trailer. 50" Dixie Chopper Classic & 36" Exmark Turf Tracer.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

Zoly said:


> 2008 GMC Canyon 5 Cyl
> 22Mpg Highway. Sold my 02 Ford Super Duty, bought this truck and have 0 regrets.
> First pic we went to a house this season when grass wasn't growing too much so didn't bring a
> trailer. Just went to mow the tiny lawn. Ended up getting bid approval to remove 15CY or leaf.


How did you remove 15 CY without a trailer? Looks less than 2 in your truck?


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

5' (bed length) x 4' (bed width) x 1.5' (height, level load) = 1.1 cubic yard

Must have taken 10-15 trips!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

dryBgerG said:


> How did you remove 15 CY without a trailer? Looks less than 2 in your truck?


I am guessing he bid it on that trip and it got approved afterwards


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I am guessing he bid it on that trip and it got approved afterwards


How's that little trailer holding up?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

P3+ said:


> How's that little trailer holding up?


Honestly haven't used the trailer much yet but put a couple thousand miles on the van and it's held up well  The van is full of shingles at the moment. Used it for a small front porch roof tear off and replace up in Mason City. Thanks :thumbup:


----------

